# Best/Stable Rom?



## SOTK

Hello, all. My wife has a D3. We've tried Maverick and just recently the Nitro based Rom. She experienced a few issues with both. Maverick wasn't bad but she started getting a lot of random reboots ad of late. Tried the Nitro based Rom. This Rom was buggy....calendar force closing and contacts force closing. Problems with the launcher included with the Rom too. My wife isn't a Rom flasher like me. I need to put a Rom on here for her which is going to be stable. It doesn't need to have a lot of features. She doesn't like stock Blur necessarily but doesn't mind a combination of AOSP/Blur. I know there are a few ICS Roms out there. Are there any which are fully functional? If so, could you point me in the right direction? I own a Nexus myself so not up on Motorolla development. In fact, I've never owned a Motorolla. Just looking for the best Rom experience with the fewest headaches. She needs calendar, gmail, navigation, etc to work. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK

Woops! Sorry, didn't mean to post this in development. Mod, please move to General!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALDO101T

go to hashofcodes.com and get aokp's build 40 it works great on the droid3


----------



## SOTK

ALDO101T said:


> go to hashofcodes.com and get aokp's build 40 it works great on the droid3


Thank you. Worked like a charm and running well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## SOTK

poontab said:


> Woops! Sorry, didn't mean to post this in development. Mod, please move to General!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

